# More track questions



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I have basically decided to go with flex track and in probably code 250 (though the 215 is a maybe).

I started looking over track prices (OUCH!). While I hope to get into live steam, at first more than likely the initial will be track powered.

I have done reading here and elsewhere about the different track materials. I am hesitant about putting aluminium down for track power (all metal wheels on all rolling stock) due to the oxide. 

Nickle-Silver and Stainless is to my pocket book a bit on the pricey side though if that is what is needed so be it.

That left brass and the AMS code 250 track is reasonable. However, I have seen some negative things about its UV stability. Considering that I live in a high sun area that has me concerned. I have seen a suggestion about painting the ties.

Advice, opinions, thoughts please.

As always, thank you in advance!
Lorna


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Lorna
I'm using Aristo code 332 track here and sprayed the ties with UV protection stuff I got at ACE. Bought as much track used as I could but have learned that a dual rail bender is a MUST have tool.
Alan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was a batch of Aristo track that was made with insufficient amount of UV protectent and they rotted after a few years. 95% of my track is used. I have a bunch of the defective track. I just bought a case of Flex Ties and I rebuild it when necessary. 
Shell out the money for a Track Bender. Then scour the net for Track Deals. If you have a track bender you can buy almost any track deal. I have re bent 4 ft curves to what I needed. Minimum curve on my RR is 10 ft. I have gone so far as to straighten out a piece of curve to fit my needs. 

I use 332 code rail on my RR 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I straightened 2 pieces of 4ft curve and cut them to 9" as a crossover between my loops. Each piece straightened out to 12".


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Lorna,

I'm in the same position at the moment, deciding between 250 Al and AMS 250 brass for a new railroad. 

Not much difference in pricing as far as I can see after browsing online. 

Where did you come across the UV issue? Is it specific to the 250 AMS or to the somewhat historic Aristo problem, or..?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, 
Over on LSC in the track error thread Bob the site owner stated he has aml brass track and the ties are crumbling and they are brittle. Something about the ties not having a uv blocker in them, some suggested painting the ties with a uv blocker when they are new, to prevent the problems with the ties.

Chuckger


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Since this is going to be narrow gauge (Fn3) I wanted something smaller than 332. 

I got a piece of 250 and one of 215 and must say that for narrow gauge equipment the 250 is alright but on 215 looks a bit better. However, most commercial (Llages Creek/Switchcrafters) in 215 is either aluminium or nickel silver. Nickel silver is going to be a bit above what I wish to spend.

Jumping to code 250 the AMS brass is not all that far off 250 aluminium. Yes, the LargeScale Central is where I read about the AMS brittle problems but some say they get discoloration but otherwise it is fine. 

Lorna


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I often read others comments here and else where...
I like to pay particular attention to similar comments...but based on others layout settings and conditions...

We here in the high lands see more UV exposure...the air is thinner..
Many layouts have different climes..and many back yard layouts have lots of tree cover which we do not in AZ.

This all implies I dig deeper to understand others comments..for a fuller understanding of their results...

It is hard to compare apples to oranges if they are all covered in the same pretty paper...

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna said:


> Since this is going to be narrow gauge (Fn3) I wanted something smaller than 332.
> 
> I got a piece of 250 and one of 215 and must say that for narrow gauge equipment the 250 is alright but on 215 looks a bit better. However, most commercial (Llages Creek/Switchcrafters) in 215 is either aluminium or nickel silver. Nickel silver is going to be a bit above what I wish to spend.
> 
> ...


Lorna,

I have Sunset Valley code 250 aluminum rail that will be used on my Fn3 layout. But I'm also using AMS NG ties with the SV rail. Fits nicely. I also heard about the UV problem with AML ties and wondered if it was the same material as the AMS NG ties. So I put a 6 foot piece of SV aluminum rail and AMS NG ties together and this sample has been outdoors in the weather for over 2 1/2 years. Just an experiment, but I don't have the fade or brittleness on my ties that Bob mentioned at this time. I live in the foothills of Burbank in Southern California, so our exposure to the sun is high. Your mileage may vary.  Good luck with your track decision.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had AMS code 250 out in my back yard since 2005 (coming into my 9th year). I'm at 6,000 feet, and get a LOT of UV from the sun, to the point where my newspaper starts to turn yellow if I don't bring it in before 10AM. 

Some of my AMS ties have gotten somewhat powdery and dull, but not brittle. With the ballast, they actually look a bit more realistic than the original shiny brown plastic. In the areas where the track isn't exposed to the same level of sun as others, the ties are still close to original shape. 

Later,

K


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pointer Chuck, hadn't read that thread for a few days.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW this is a new one. I did not know that other manufacturers of track were having this U V problem. I thought it was only Aristo and only a limited production.

One Member here lives in San Diego sprays his ties with Armorall for UV protection. 

JJ


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Another thought about aluminum track is the critters that hang out in our area. Local club had havalina (not a wild hog but kinda looks like one) walking through they layout looking for food. Aluminum track didn't last long. Might check with them about the UV issues although they layout is sort of protected by trees and a building


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well one thing about the small layout at the S.V. Model RR Club out front is its location right on the ground..easy to walk on by anything loose in town..
I don't recall aluminum being their choice of rail...
Last I have seen it was still the outer loop of plastic roller coaster track..and I thought brass track..

Might deserve a fresh drive by..maybe tomorrow...

Aluminum rail is made usually from a T6 hardness stock..which is plenty resistant to our big feet...
They also I recall used a cement roadbed...?

Dragging hoofs....wait till ya see a cow step on track..! OH my....

Dirk


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow! A cow definetly sounds like a disaster!

What I am thinking right now is code 250 brass on main portion
with 215 nickle silver on branch, yard and sidings.

Hopefully enough compromise between durability, the start with track
power, pocketbook and looks.

Lorna


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

fyrekop said:


> Another thought about aluminum track is the critters that hang out in our area. Local club had havalina (not a wild hog but kinda looks like one) walking through they layout looking for food. Aluminum track didn't last long. Might check with them about the UV issues although they layout is sort of protected by trees and a building


City boy eh?  Spanish spellings are tricky... That fort over your way must cause you fits! There's not a w in Wachuuka..(phonics)...
Javalina ... a peccary can get up to 300lbs. w/ cloven hooves of onery.
Mine have stepped through a false floor at the tailings crib and have nicked ties off of the rails, but for the most part avoid the rails.

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> City boy eh?  Spanish spellings are tricky... That fort over your way must cause you fits! There's not a w in Wachuuka..(phonics)...
> Javalina ... a peccary can get up to 300lbs. w/ cloven hooves of onery.
> Mine have stepped through a false floor at the tailings crib and have nicked ties off of the rails, but for the most part avoid the rails.
> 
> John


John,

Also the city of La Jolla, CA., just down the southern coast midway between L.A. and S.D.

Pronounced la hoya, no "J". 

OR Cahuenga Blvd. 

On and on and on.............


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, but I be a native of Calif... 
One doesn't usually see a pecarry in surburbia... , the Spanish part was a sidebar...
Merci, monsewer... lol

John who is feeling silly....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Thanks, but I be a native of Calif...
> One doesn't usually see a pecarry in surburbia... , the Spanish part was a sidebar...
> Merci, monsewer... lol
> 
> John who is feeling silly....


----------

